# Help! Didn't Winterize And Its Cooooolllld!



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey gang,

Looking for quick suggestion. We haven't winterized the TT yet and forecast for tonight is slightly below freezing. High today was about 40F and no sunshine, so the trailer is thoroughly cold-soaked.

Am I in risk of broken pipes/traps/pumps/water heater tonight? Not a hard freeze but certainly below the mark.

Two alternatives. 
Run over to storage and run the gas furnace off of the battery for a while and warm the inside in hopes of leaving enough residual heat to get through the night.
Bring the trailer home and hook up to shore power. Run some electric heat all night. Risk is getting a citation for overnight storage of a trailer by city (low but possible). Big hassle both ways and I gotta get it out of the driveway first thing in the morning because I have a "POD" being delivered.
Do nothing and hope that the freeze is mild enough that it won't break any pipes.
Thoughts?

Barry


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

I would go and open all your faucets and make sure you drain the water out as good as you can. Make sure you don't forget to open the one outside, closed up. You will probably be fine doing that. That is all I ever do but I did get a leak last year from the outside faucet because I forgot all about it. We live in Tennessee and it is cold also but I'm out of town right now but the faucets are open. All we can do now is hope and pray.


----------



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

Off to the storage unit (good thing I left it in the short-term spaces at the military base) to purge valves and run the furnace for a while . . .


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I would guess you will be ok as long as the cold spell doesn't last.

We had a few nights below freezing before we winterized, and had it out for Thanksgiving and DH forgot to turn on the second propane tank, and it got to 18 degrees outside. Camper was 42.









Yes it was cold inside and yes the pipes were all ok, so a few degrees below freezing should be ok unless it is for an extended time.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Drain HW heater, drain at low point drains. If the daytime temp is above freezing, you could get thru ok.......the........Git-R-Dun


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. I was able to get anti freeze through the cold water but the hot water is frozen. Also my quickie flush lines are frozen. It is suppose to be above freezing for the next 5 days so I am waiting now.....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

if your going to be ther while it heats up you probably have enough time to run the antifreeze. took me 15 minutes.
DAMN it, i forgot the quickie flush.....wont the water just drain out the fill line?


----------



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I drained the fresh water tank and ran the pump until it lost prime. Drained the low points, took out the hot water heater plug (completely since the quick drain thru-anode seemed to have seized) and left all valves open.

Ran the furnace for a while. A little bonus in the trip was that I had left a couple of beers in the fridge. Trailer was cold-soaked so . . . .














(it had to leave the trailer one way or the other anyway right?!)

@Sayonara - unfortunately I have not yet BOUGHT the antifreeze. . . Guess what I am doing this weekend.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> DAMN it, i forgot the quickie flush.....wont the water just drain out the fill line?


Water settled in my lines. I can see it just before it goes under the underbelly. I think though that there is enough room for the expansion and it will not be a problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

flynmoose said:


> Ran the furnace for a while. A little bonus in the trip was that I had left a couple of beers in the fridge. Trailer was cold-soaked so . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thinking! You'd have a hard time sleeping that night knowing those poor beers were all alone in the Outback. You did the right thing be "removing" them from that dark/cold place.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Drain the water and hot water heater. Open all faucets and you should be ok. If it remains cold ...add the pink stuff.

Thor


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> if your going to be ther while it heats up you probably have enough time to run the antifreeze. took me 15 minutes.
> DAMN it, i forgot the quickie flush.....wont the water just drain out the fill line?


No there is a check valve in the head of a QF that prevents tank water from coming up into the hose. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> if your going to be ther while it heats up you probably have enough time to run the antifreeze. took me 15 minutes.
> DAMN it, i forgot the quickie flush.....wont the water just drain out the fill line?


No there is a check valve in the head of a QF that prevents tank water from coming up into the hose. James
[/quote]
hopefully the motion of trailering it on the last couple trips (and not using the tanks/flush) will have "giggled" out some of the water from the quickie hose. im going to try and forget about it until spring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> if your going to be ther while it heats up you probably have enough time to run the antifreeze. took me 15 minutes.
> DAMN it, i forgot the quickie flush.....wont the water just drain out the fill line?


No there is a check valve in the head of a QF that prevents tank water from coming up into the hose. James
[/quote]
hopefully the motion of trailering it on the last couple trips (and not using the tanks/flush) will have "giggled" out some of the water from the quickie hose. im going to try and forget about it until spring.
[/quote]

Ha...like we'd let you forget about that.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

flynmoose said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Looking for quick suggestion. We haven't winterized the TT yet and forecast for tonight is slightly below freezing. High today was about 40F and no sunshine, so the trailer is thoroughly cold-soaked.
> 
> ...


Uh... I tried option #3 last year. Everything froze solid. The only damage was the little retaining nut thingy on the kitchen faucet was popped off and the faucet spout was laying in the sink. In the spring I just bent the retaining thingy back into shape, replaced the o-rings on the spout, and it all went back together and worked fine all summer.

That was close enough to disaster for me, and I will NEVER EVER play russian roulette with my $20,000 trailer again.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> That was close enough to disaster for me, and I will NEVER EVER play russian roulette with my $20,000 trailer again.


Lesson learned i bet! luckily it wasnt worse. i think from october on i will be AT LEAST opening all the drains and faucets.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Sayonara -

Not to bring up a "somewhat sensitive' subject for you.....and one that you might maybe







rather leave behind.....but *IF* one was to wish to actually drain and/or "winterize" a Quickie Flush...how would one do that?

ooops - you were tryin' to forget that weren't you? Well - anyway - now that you're think' about it again, you might as well answer the question before forgetting again


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I put the air blower thing on the end and blow it out.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Hey Sayonara -
> Not to bring up a "somewhat sensitive' subject for you.....and one that you might maybe
> 
> 
> ...


AHH, good one!! well you bring up a good point. i should add that ill be draining that too.....somehow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mons02035 said:


> I put the air blower thing on the end and blow it out.


Yuck...from the "other end" would mean BAD BAD BAD thiings.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I put the air blower thing on the end and blow it out.


Yuck...from the "other end" would mean BAD BAD BAD thiings.








[/quote]
ohh, thats not good.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> hopefully the motion of trailering it on the last couple trips (and not using the tanks/flush) will have "giggled" out some of the water from the quickie hose. im going to try and forget about it until spring.


Oh great, now someone mentions it!







How the H*#@ would you get antifreeze into the Quickyflush anyway?!?! Well, I didn't like that cheap plastic hose that came with the kit anyway.








Someone remind me to check it in my driveway before my first trip next year. OK?!?!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You should be able to use "city water air adapter" and flush out the water with a air compressor, after the water is forced out you can use the gravity method to get the antifreeze into the line. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> hopefully the motion of trailering it on the last couple trips (and not using the tanks/flush) will have "giggled" out some of the water from the quickie hose. im going to try and forget about it until spring.


Oh great, now someone mentions it!







How the H*#@ would you get antifreeze into the Quickyflush anyway?!?! Well, I didn't like that cheap plastic hose that came with the kit anyway.








Someone remind me to check it in my driveway before my first trip next year. OK?!?!








[/quote]
ill remind you!! i think blowing it out should be fine.


----------

